# IN MEMORY OF: Takakura Ken (Feb 16, 1931 - Nov 10, 2014)



## Stickgrappler (Nov 19, 2014)

Sad news, one of Japans greatest actors, Takakura Ken, passed away Nov 10 at the age of 83 from lymphoma. It was announced yesterday and I didnt have time to post here.

Probably best known to the West for his role in Ridley Scotts Black Rain opposite Michael Douglas.

My favorite is Sydney Pollacks The Yakuza with Robert Mitchum. Brief writeup of his career

IN MEMORY OF: Takakura Ken (Feb 16, 1931 - Nov 10, 2014) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


RIP Takakura Ken


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 19, 2014)

.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2014)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 19, 2014)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 19, 2014)

.


----------

